# youtube seems to have the answer.



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

just typed this into youtube ''depersonalisation+cure''

came back with


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

HA, that was read almost directly off "THE LINDEN METHOD" website. if your interested, ask surfingisfun his opinion of "THE LINDEN METHOD"


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

to be honest i didnt even watch the video really.
just was interested on what information is available at such ease, and trying to find the right cures etc, is pretty much a needle in a haystack.

although saying that, some of the things i did spot in the video, made sense to me, and helped in my ways of recovery procedure(but self learnt,rather than copying other peoples guides), so i cant say its all shit, regardless of other peoples opinions on it.

it was more of a tongue in cheek thread, everywhere has the answer it seems, but few have been cured.

meh.


----------

